# Vancouver im August / September!!!



## Catcher_Dan (11. August 2003)

Hallo an alle Boardies,

fahre vom 22.08. bis zum 05.09. mit meiner Freundin nach Vancouver! Habe mir ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis eingeholt FISCHEN zu dürfen – zumindest einige Tage – klasse, was?! Was geht denn dort oben zu dieser Zeit? Finde ich noch Lachse vor oder existieren gute Halibut-Charter? Habe selbst bislang nur in Alaska (Kenai-Peninsula) auf Lachse und Halibut gefischt. Finde ich dort vielleicht ähnliche Bedingungen vor? 
Ein Mietwagen sollte übrigens vorhanden sein, so dass ich halbwegs mobil sein werde.

Bin dankbar für alle verfügbaren Infos!

1000 Danke vorab & thight lines

Catcher Dan
:z :z :z


----------



## Jetblack (11. August 2003)

Hi Catcher Dan,

Setz Dich doch mal mit Jim Pook in Verbindung. Er ist Guide mit eigenem Boot in Tahsis in Verbindung www.jimsfishing.com . Ich hab noch nicht mit ihm gefischt, aber der Mailcontakt war immer gut. 

Der hat dieses Jahr erst Seine Heilbuttausruestung erneuert.

Ansonsten gibt' wohl noch in der Naehe von Port Hardy chartered Fishing. 

Evtl. hast Du Glueck, und die Cohos warten wegen Niedrigwasser in den Fluessen noch an den Einlaeufen. Probier dann ggf. mal beim Zeltplatz Broughton Strait Resort den Glueck. Surfrute, weisser Buzz Bomber und werfen soweit es geht. Dort ist es flach mit Schotter am Boden - also im Speedverfahren einholen .... Wenn sie da sind, kriegen die Cohos das dann schon.

Gruess Jim von Nick aus Germany 

Jetblack


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2003)

Verschiebe das mal nach "Angeln weltweit", ist da sicher besser aufgehoben als im Norwegenforum)


----------



## Catcher_Dan (11. August 2003)

Besten Dank!!!
Ist mir auch aufgefallen...leider zu spät!...tummel mich sonst eben häufig im Norge-Forum!!! Habe selbst versucht diesen Beitrag zu verschieben, leider ohne Erfolg! Habe diesbezüglich aber eine Mail an havkat, als Moderator, geschickt...hat sich aber damit wohl erledigt!

Danke & hoffe auf reichlich Infos!

Catcher Dan


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. August 2003)

Hallo, Catcher Dan
schau dir mal www.fraserriverlodge.com an. Wenn du was genaueres machen willst, melde dich bei mir. In der Zeit gehen
Rotlachs, Königslachs und weißer Stör. Wenn dir einer Halibutt
von Vancouver aus verkaufen will, kannst du es auch gleich von
Heiligenhafen aus versuchen.
Auf der Fraser-River-Fishing-Lodge werden zur Zeit sehr viele Fische gefangen. Da geht es von Anfang Juli bis mitte November
richtig zur Sache. Der Besitzer, Frank, ist Deutscher. Ich kann dir sicher noch einen Bootsplatz besorgen.

Was dir der Kollege angeboten hat, liegt auf der Westseite von
Vancouver Island. Da Vancouver Island aber genausoviel mit Vancouver zu tun hat wie der Wiener Platz mit Wien, steckt dort
eine Fähre und eine Tagesreise dazwischen. Heilbutt gibts dort allerdings sicherlich!

Schade, das du etwas früh dran bist. Ab 2. Oktober bin ich auch vor Ort. Freu mich schon auf die Kings, Cohos, Chums und weißen Störe......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2003)

Im Septembermagazin unter www.Anglerpraxis.de wird auch ein Bericht über den SkennaRiver in British Columbia /Canada) erscheinen. Vielleicht kannst Du da auch noch was für Dich rausziehen.


----------



## Tarpon (11. August 2003)

In BC gibt’s wahnsinnig viele gute Möglichkeiten zu fischen. Rate Dir gleich nach der Ankunft den BC Freshwater Directory & Atlas zu kaufen. Der erscheint jedes Jahr und beinhaltet auf sehr detailreichen Karten nahezu alle Flüsse von BC mit den dort zu erwartenden Fischarten und Zeiten zu denen diese dort vorkommen. Darüber hinaus findest Du dort auch eventuelle regionale Limits und Schonzeiten. 
Hoffe du entscheidest Dich dann vor Ort allerdings nicht für das langweilige Spin o’Glow Fischen, wie es besonders am Fraser und Skeena betrieben wird. Das hat dann ungefähr den Anspruch eines Aalangel-„Abenteuers“ an Rhein und Main.#c
Glaub mir, die wahre Schönheit dieses Landes zeigt sich erst wenn Du bis zum Bauch in einem mittelgroßen/kleineren Fluß stehst, und der einzige von Menschen verursachte „Lärm“ ist die Fliegenschnur die durch die Ringe schießt.
Demgegenüber muß man speziell am Fraser schon froh sein, wenn Dir kein Boot über die Schnur fährt. 
Ein wunderschöner Fluß in der Nähe von Vancouver ist zum Bsp. Der Skagit bei Hope(auf Forellen). Für Lachse, auch noch in der Zeit in der Du da bist, gibt es wohl in ganz BC (Canada, weltweit???) keinen besseren Fluß als den Gitnadoix (per Boot von Terrace).
Ein guter Einstieg und leichter zu befischen sind auch z.B. Bulkey und Kitimat River.
Für Heilbutt ist in BC auf jeden Fall Prince Rupert die beste Wahl.   :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. August 2003)

@tarpon
ich stimme dir zu, was das "Barfishing" angeht. Die anderen Dinge
muß man etwas differenziert sehen. Natürlich ist der Skagit sehr schön. Es gibt aber auch noch viele andere schöne Nebenflüsse,
die speziell diese Erlebnisse bringen. Leider gibt es kaum deutsche Angler, die dann aber mit catch&release leben können,
was in diesen kleinen Flüssen fast immer erfolgen muß - insbesondere, wenn dort noch Lachsaufstiege sind. Wenn man aber auch ein paar Lachse mitnehmen möchte - und vielleicht auch mal einen richtig Großen, na dann......
Die großen Flüsse, an denen die meisten Lodges liegen - insbesondere am Skeena liegen viele viele Dutzend Lodges - bringen neben Fisch auch den Bootsverkehr. Ich habe aber noch nie erlebt, das ein Boot über eine Schnur gefahren wäre. Selbst
wenn wir große Störe gedrillt haben und mitten im Fluß lagen, machten die Boote - in der regel Angelkollegen - einen weiten Bogen


----------



## Tarpon (11. August 2003)

@ Dolfin

Natürlich kommt es auf die Angelart an.
Ich habe nur schon ein paar Freunde gehabt, die in BC nur am Skeena/Fraser geangelt haben, weil sie dort von der Straße Angler gesehen haben und wenn ich denen dann Bilder zeige, was man insbesonder landschaftlich aber auch fischereilich erleben kann wenn man nur mal an einer logging road abfährt um sich ein paar km von den Hauptstraßen zu entfernen.


----------



## Catcher_Dan (12. August 2003)

Hallo Kollegen,

das hört sich ja alles recht vielversprechend an!!! Mich juckt`s schon wieder im Wurfarm! 
Ich präferiere eigentlich die Art des Fischens, wo ich etwas auf mich allein gestellt bin, weniger das "Combat-Fishing", welches an manchen Flüssen Alaskas und wahrscheinlich auch in BC zu beobachten ist! Allerdings hätte ich gegen einen starken King oder Stör auch nichts einzuwenden, so dass ich auch diese Art der Fischerei testen werden. 
Welches Gerät sollte man denn im Gepäck haben, um in BC ordentlich ausgerüstet zu sein (AFTMA Klassen, Fliegenmuster, Spinnruten und -köder,...)? Ich werde leider kaum noch Zeit haben eigene Fliegen zu binden, aber einen kleinen Vorrat habe ich daheim und vor Ort werden wohl auch die gängigen Muster käuflich zu erwerben sein, gelle?

@ tarpon
Hast Du vielleicht genaue Stellen, welche Du mir nennen könntest? Bin leider 'nur' 2 Wochen vor Ort und nicht nur mit der Angelei beschäftigt, daher würde ich ungerne die Hälfte der kostbaren Zeit mit der Suche nach geeigneten Plätzen verlieren.

Danke vorab & tight lines

Catcher Dan


----------



## Tarpon (12. August 2003)

Das kommt darauf an, in welchem Teil von BC Du Dich hauptsächlich aufhälst. Bei nur 2 Wochen sind große Touren wohl kaum möglich die von Deiner Ferienroute abweichen. 
Was das Gerät betrifft, hängt das auch stark von der Gegend und dem Fluß ab, in dem Du fischt. Was Fliegen anbelangt, wirst Du mit den bekannten Mustern auskommen. Ansonsten gibt es auch in BC fast jedes Jahr einen neuen Trend. Da können Dir aber dann auf jeden Fall die dortigen Fischereiläden weiterhelfen


----------



## Catcher_Dan (13. August 2003)

@ tarpon

Meine Freundin hat Bekannte, die in Langley (gute Stunden von Vancouver entfernt...glaube ich?). Dort werden wir unser Basislager aufschlagen! Daher wird es wohl nix mit dem Traumfluss 'Gitnadoix'! Aber vielleicht kennst Du in der Gegend um Vancouver auch einige gute Flüsse...würde mir sehr weiterhelfen!!!

Danke, Catcher Dan


----------



## Tarpon (13. August 2003)

Hier einige gute Möglichkeiten im Raum Vancouver:
1. Der Capilano River in North Vancouver (müsste in der Zeit, in der Du da bist sehr gut für Coho sein) 
Versuche es entweder per Boot in der Mündung zum Meer oder vom Ufer aus unterhalb der   
Fischzucht. Gut v.A. mit der Fliege soll auch die Strecke von der Spur 4 Brücke bis zu den  
Zeichen von Spur 7 sein.
2. Der Chehalis River bei Harrison Mills. Versuche es hier wo der Statlu Creek einmündet und flussaufwärts davon.(Hier würde ich gleich zu Beginn Deiner Reise versuchen. Es müssten dann noch etliche Kings da sein)
3. Der Skagit :l  Hier gilt je weiter von der Straße weg desto besser. Z.B wo der Sumallo R. einmündet.
4. Falls Du doch mal Bar Fishing versuchen willst probiere es mal bei der Einmündung des Chehalis oder an der Chilliwack Bar (#35)

Auf Vancouver Island (wolltest Du doch glaub ich auch hin)
5. Cowichan R. (für Brown Trout)
6. Nanaimo R. (hier von der Highway Brücke flußabwärts)
7. San Juan River (sehr gut für King ab September) entweder Nahe der Mündung ins Meer oder beim Harris Creek.

Das sind alles Flüsse in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Vancouver. Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben. Erkundige Dich aber auf jeden Fall noch einmal vor Ort in den Angelläden, die wissen oft sehr genau, wo die Lachse gerade ziehen.(Lachsaufstieg wird vom Fischereiministerium überwacht).
Da wir ein ungerades Jahr haben, wirst Du dich in jedem Fall vor Humpies kaum retten können.#a #a 
Und natürlich warten wir auf einen ausführlichen Bericht im Anglerboard.:b :b


<a href="http://www.angelreisen-online.info/service.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.kairies.de/test/norge3.php?tag=05&monat=09&jahr=2003&ort=Dolmoy"></a>


----------



## Catcher_Dan (14. August 2003)

@ tarpon

1000 Dank für diese wertvollen Tipps.
Werde es das eine oder andere Mal an besagten Stellen versuchen und meine Erfahrungen, von Erfolgen möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch nicht sprechen, im AB preisgeben!

Tight lines

Catcher Dan


----------



## Knutowski (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen, auch für mich sind Eure Infos sehr nützlich, will 2004 ende September/Anfang Oktober nach BC-Vancouver und dann Richtung Rocky`s. Versuche das erste Mal auf Lachs und wäre dankbar, wenn Ihr ein Paar gängige Fliegenmuster namentlich nennen könntet. Was für Gerät ist erforderlich?
Und als Nichtkanadier sei mir die Frage elaubt, was sind Humpies?
Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## ThomasL (4. Januar 2004)

@Knutowski

Humpies sind Buckellachse, Abkürzung von Humpbacksalmon.
Zu BC kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben, da ich noch nie in BC war, nur in Alaska und Fliegenfischer bin ich auch nicht. Um diese Zeit hat es Silberlachse. In einem englischen Buch übers Angeln in Alaska gibt der Autor folgende Fliegenmuster für Silberlachse an:
Comet
Polar Shrimp
Flash Fly
Coho
Alaskabou
Mara Flash
Egg-Sucking Leech
Krystal Bugger
Purple Wooly Bugger
Everglow

Hakengrössen 2 - 6, Ruten Klassen 7-8
Aber wie gesagt, ist nur aus dem Buch, keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Aber ein lokaler Händler dort wird dir sicher Auskunft geben können über die gängigen Fliegen.


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

*@ Tarpon wegen B.C.*

Hallöle Tarpon,

habe mich von Kumpel Dan anstecken lassen und werde nun also diesen September 14 Tage auf Vancouver Island weilen!

Kennst Du den San Juan River und hast ihn schon befischt? Welche Rutenklassen und Schnüre würdest Du uns denn empfehlen mitzunehmen?

Hast Den Campbell River auch mal näher betrachtet? Ist ja der bekannteste (und wahrscheinlich auch überlaufendste/teuerste) Fluss auf dem Eiland?

Gruß

Karsten #h


----------

